# Average age of Breitling owner



## thegap

Reading another thread made me think of this. There are surveys/polls for everything, such as, if you drive a Honda Pilot Touring, the average family income exceeds $100K. I know it might be useless, but I find this sort of info interesting.

So, I wonder what the average age of a Breitling owner would be? I am 46, but never ever considered purchasing one when I was in my 30's.


----------



## O2AFAC67

thegap said:


> Reading another thread made me think of this. There are surveys/polls for everything, such as, if you drive a Honda Pilot Touring, the average family income exceeds $100K. I know it might be useless, but I find this sort of info interesting.
> 
> So, I wonder what the average age of a Breitling owner would be? I am 46, but never ever considered purchasing one when I was in my 30's.


42 when I acquired my first Breitling although I had wanted one for twenty + years previous. 62 now. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## s15driftking

I am 27, I got my Super Avenger when I was 26.


----------



## helderberg

59 when I got my first, 61 now.
Best, Frank


----------



## apeogre

30 for this guy


----------



## mercury66

43 for me


----------



## ttshinykit

For my 40th Birthday present to myself this year! Have a great new year everyone!


----------



## Fiery

30 me too.


----------



## Robertus

I'll be 49 in a week or so.
I own 4 Breitlings (in order of appearance: CSO, Chrono Cockpit, Aviastar and Grand Premier).

In this case I count 196? :-s

I was 42 when I bought my first Breitling. I was 28 when I got to know B - during a trip to Paris at an AD on Rue Rivoli. To tell the truth my wife called my attention to the Chronomat design. I liked the style a lot but the straight lugs made the watch almost ugly to me. Since 2004 this last drawback has changed and now the Chrono Cockpit is my daily wearer for office days. Same size and design, but beautifully shaped lugs/case sides.

Regards: Robertus

PS: Sorry, forgot about wifey  She has a Colt Oceane SQ, she was 45 when I gave it her.


----------



## jstawasz

Got the Steelfish for my 60th this year.

Joe


----------



## UJU

39.
Got my first at 38 after wanting one since March -96


----------



## Alex**

Got my datora at 25 after wanting one for 20 years 

4 years later and still adding to the collection


----------



## EJC

Alex** said:


> Got my datora at 25 after wanting one for 20 years
> 
> 4 years later and still adding to the collection


45 when I got my 1st, an Aerospace
58 now and have 10


----------



## UJU

Alex** said:


> Got my datora at 25 after wanting one for 20 years
> 
> 4 years later and still adding to the collection


:-!
WOW. A five year old wanting a B, a part from toy cars, lego etc.
You've had good taste since childhood I'd say;-)


----------



## RJRJRJ

Im 27 now. Ive known the B name and thought they were cool since I was maybe 20 or so.


----------



## AshUK

23 when I got my first - the SuperOcean. Something I had wanted for a while, and decided to treat myself when I passed my exams and got my first proper job.

Cheers

Ash


----------



## igorycha

43


----------



## Close 2 Cool

First two this year, turned 38 in Oct.. (first @ 37)

I bought a SA for next Summer, it's when I go back to being 28. :-!


----------



## Alex**

UJU said:


> :-!
> WOW. A five year old wanting a B, a part from toy cars, lego etc.
> You've had good taste since childhood I'd say;-)


My dad had an 806 from new and I used to sit with him and click the chrono pushers, wanted one since the day i saw it.


----------



## Evanm

21, _very_ fortunate


----------



## ulackfocus

43 now, got mine at 41.


----------



## thegap

OK, using the age of when someone posted they became a Breitling owner, I come up to 718. Divide that by the 19 people who have posted so far, I have the average age of a newly acquired Breitling at 37.78 years old. I would have thought it would have been over 40. I suppose that I have to much time on my hands, but, I do enjoy this forum and don't have to go back to work until after the new year.


----------



## daryllwin

Heh. I got my B01 as my 21st birthday present.


----------



## novedl

36 when i purchased my first, 42 when i purcased my second 
current age 42


----------



## addamlh

32 when i got my 1st a colt 36 now and have a blackbird and a steelfish and looking for a navitimer 125th


----------



## PinotNoir

I'm 28 now and got a Chronomat Evolution for my first automatic watches


----------



## TxKarateDude

50 when I got my Steelfish, and hopefully it won't take too much longer to get the Nav World I lust after.


----------



## davey vermaak

40!

But I slept with the chronolog open, beside my bed, open at the B1 page for the year leading up to it!

Things have gotten a little out of control since then.....

Davey


----------



## rob741

28 had my navitimer for a year now. An amazing christmas present off my dad, something i will cherish for ever


----------



## Spacer

21, I think when I got mine. Or 22 maybe. And got my second at 25. Now, when do I get my third??!!!!


----------



## Alpha_Tango

First @ 27, second @ 28.


----------



## s15driftking

the quizzical thing is that being 27 while owning a super avenger... people think it's fake.


----------



## handwound

Who cares what people think? I'm 35.


----------



## CaptRimmer

Got my first Breitling when I was 30.
4 Breitling's and 9 years later, just about to get another!
Brgds,
Capt


----------



## gtopaul

Got my first, a Chronospace, at 47. Coincidently, received another Chronospace from the UK yesterday. I forgot how nice they wear. Bought my son his first B, a chrono Colt quartz, when he was 24. I'm 59 now.


----------



## Steve260

thegap said:


> Reading another thread made me think of this. There are surveys/polls for everything, such as, if you drive a Honda Pilot Touring, the average family income exceeds $100K. I know it might be useless, but I find this sort of info interesting.
> 
> So, I wonder what the average age of a Breitling owner would be? I am 46, but never ever considered purchasing one when I was in my 30's.


Got my first at 45 (Chronomat). I'm 52 now, and still have the Chronomat, as well as a Superocean Professional, Superocean Chrono, Crosswind Special, Chronomat Evo & Superocean Steelfish. Hmm..., see a theme here?!?:think:


----------



## thegap

s15driftking said:


> the quizzical thing is that being 27 while owning a super avenger... people think it's fake.


Are the ones who think/say that it is a fake, Breitling owners? I'd bet not......


----------



## Mathias

16 when I bought my Chronomat
17 now
:roll:


----------



## thegap

davey vermaak said:


> 40!
> 
> But I slept with the chronolog open, beside my bed, open at the B1 page for the year leading up to it!


The chronolog is where it all started with me. I went in to purchase a TAG. While in there I decided to look at a few Breitlings. I didn't purchase a TAG that day but walked out with the chronolog/price guide, and the rest is history....b-) When my kids see me looking through it, you'd think I was looking at .....


----------



## thegap

1119/32.......

Looks like the average age is down to 34.96 now....


----------



## TheBluePrince

Got my first when i was 22 i think. Am 30 now and have had quite a few more between then and now and currently own 1.


----------



## red_wagen

Just shy of 40 when I got my first one. 43 now


----------



## RXPete

35 for my 1st one, a breitling bentley motors T. Although I wanted one since I was about 20.


----------



## CUE

I'm 27. Bought my first B when I was 26. I now own 2. 

I have owned other high end watches before my B's. :-d

-Rick


----------



## jojo

HI, 43 year this year but first B in -94 (it was a colt auto)

The main reason for going the breitling road because that it was the first watch i wanted as a child.

I can still feel same today as it felt back then and remember that it was a used navitimer in the watch store. my father told me no way i haw a used watch and he purchased a new digital watch (same price) for my birthday

And up to the first Breitling i was looking to the right moment to buy one but newer found that special moment close to a watch store until -94 

from that time i have found my self buying new and used breitling watches 

today things have changed and i don't need that special moment when i am looking for next B



I don't think its abut Any thing more than passion when i find my self buying my first breitling but thats me


Jonas straka


----------



## Kos

Looks like we are all over the map - I am 61


----------



## judgement

33 when i get myself a blackbird... Now 37


----------



## mwheatley

22 when i got my SOH and a year later at 23 i am still loving it.


----------



## MurphysLaw

I was 26 when I got my SuperOcean, got my Navitimer at 29, and according to my wife I'll be over 31 when I buy my next watch <|


----------



## ianfrey

It's been a long time since I've had a chance to log onto here!! Hope everyone is well.

I got my first Breitling when I was about 18, and sold a beautiful Epiphone Casino to fund it, but was worth it, and I still have a lovely Fender acoustic. 

To be fair I had been lusting after a B for a year or so and every time I walked past the watch display in town I'd look longingly into the window, and sometimes go and try it on. Much patience shown by my AD for a young college student cultivating a watch interest! 

And got my second when I was 23.


----------



## grabens

I was 31 yrs old when I got my first, a B-1. Now I am 33 yrs old. I first learned about the brand when I was around 16 yrs old in the early 90s. My Aunt and Uncle wore Breitlings. I have always loved their watch bracelets, particularly the Pilot. Interesting post.:-!


----------



## Bushido69

Im 40 now. Got my first B (Skyracer) when I was 39. Had been obssessing over getting one since I was 29.
Thinking of a Blackbird or Avenger Skyland as the next one (along with a PAM 188 or 251)!


----------



## B2110

I received my Chrono-matic 2110 as a wedding gift from my wife in 1973 (age 27). I am 62 now and still wear it. It was reconditioned/repaired/restored by Mark Heist, Horological Services after 30 years in 2003.


----------



## Close 2 Cool

I find it very interesting how many had the thought of buying for years before they actually did. I guess I'm lucky because it would have also been the case had I got the idea before about age 33. (5 years ago) So my timing was good I happen to have the money once I found the brand and kept going back thinking it would be the one. Before this year $650 was the most I had ever spent for a watch.


----------



## novedl

xx


----------



## williamsshannon107

39 for me


----------



## siv

34 when I discovered Breitling and 34 when I got my first one.


----------



## thegap

As more posts appear, the age continues to drop. 1421/42 makes the current average age of a Breitling owner @ 33.83 years old. I am also basing this on the age of when it was first acquired. I wonder how accurate this would be if compared to all of the data that Breitling actually has. When you consider that there are members on this forum from all over the world, and not just certain areas from one particular country/continent, maybe there is some accuracy to this? :think:


----------



## tkmeister

I am right on the current average age. 33yrs old and my first breitling, superocean steelfish, is coming tomorrow.


----------



## RJRJRJ

thegap said:


> As more posts appear, the age continues to drop. 1421/42 makes the current average age of a Breitling owner @ 33.83 years old. I am also basing this on the age of when it was first acquired. I wonder how accurate this would be if compared to all of the data that Breitling actually has. When you consider that there are members on this forum from all over the world, and not just certain areas from one particular country/continent, maybe there is some accuracy to this? :think:


Maybe, but I have a feeling the younger generations are more likely to join a Breitling website than the old folks. No offense to the old folks, of course :-d


----------



## LFCRules

34 I got my first, 35 when I got my 2nd


----------



## Karma

HI All,
I going to smash the average age number. I'm 68 and just bought my first Brietling, an Aerospace, a couple of weeks ago. Yes, I'm a late starter and having a lot of fun.

I'm the oldest so far by quite a distance.

OK, so what's my prize? I want something nice like a B1. With a ribbon.

That's OK; no need to wait for everyone to chime in. Just award it now.

Mods, are you listening? Odds on this happening?

Sparky


----------



## Matell

Got my first June of this year at 29, and have since acquired another two. Am now 30.


----------



## underpar

Bought my first at 31 and have bought and sold several over the past 7 years now at 38 just bought a new Seawolf and it is my only Breitling at the moment.


----------



## thegap

Karma said:


> HI All,
> I going to smash the average age number. I'm 68 and just bought my first Brietling, an Aerospace, a couple of weeks ago. Yes, I'm a late starter and having a lot of fun.
> 
> I'm the oldest so far by quite a distance.
> 
> OK, so what's my prize? I want something nice like a B1. With a ribbon.
> 
> That's OK; no need to wait for everyone to chime in. Just award it now.
> 
> Mods, are you listening? Odds on this happening?
> 
> Sparky


We definately have a great mix of Breitling owners here! :-!:-! Yep, you're the oldest so far. b-) The youngest is 16. b-)


----------



## WatchRhino

_Almost_ bought my first at 25
Finally got a Colt GMT at 34
Just swapped it for a Navitimer at 39


----------



## Simon

1st aged 26
2nd aged 30
3rd aged 39
4th aged 40
5th aged 41

s


----------



## Lemaniac40

I need reading glasses to use the Slide Rule on my B1.

I come in at a hefty 42 and a half:-!


----------



## Leadwolf

34 here. 

I have always admired Breitling watches and just recently bough a Skyland Avenger. Awesome timepiece.


----------



## BenL

Anyone tallying up the running average?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Lemaniac40 said:


> I need reading glasses to use the Slide Rule on my B1.


I need an electron microscope and an assistant to read mine... ;-) :-d Hitting 63 in five months... Years, not miles per hour... :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Danne

Bought my first (SO) when I was 20, second (B1) when I was 23, 25 y o now.


----------



## fiji5

I was 32 when I got my first, a Hercules. 

35 now and 2 more have joined the family, Blacksteel SA & SOH.


----------



## thegap

BenL said:


> Anyone tallying up the running average?


I sure am...Doing it every couple of days or so.....

Years --- 1,762
Individuals who have posted an age --- 52

That puts the average age at 33.88. A slight increase from the 33.83 we were at 4 days ago. With that many posts, it looks like we might be pretty close to an overall average, of course only on this forum though. We could have 3 60 year old persons post right now and the average would still only go up to 35.30. Either way, we're still looking in the low to mid 30's.


----------



## pakoon

Got my first, a Chronomat, at age 44. A Navitimer 1461 and a 18K Crosswind at 46 and then a Super Avenger Blacksteel at 58...


----------



## s15driftking

MurphysLaw said:


> according to my wife I'll be over 31 when I buy my next watch <|


Hilarious!!!


----------



## fearless-five

I had a Breitling Chronomat in 94'; I was 24. I have an SO now - 39.
|>


----------



## Ultraman

Got my 1st B @ 32.

Always wanted one when I saw a mate has one in University when I was in my early twenties.


----------



## DEGRAF22

Got my first this past Christmas @ 31. New Avenger, black face. Realizing I'm now a watch addict. Excuse me, Breitling addict.


----------



## 1watchaholic

The first I believe was secured at the age of 45. ;-)


----------



## punch

29, got my first one in 2009.

Should I get another for my 30th?!


----------



## CrDmRep

punch said:


> 29, got my first one in 2009.
> 
> Should I get another for my 30th?!


Just bought mine a couple months ago at 26. Planning on getting another this year.


----------



## c1jensen

Got my first at 31:-!


----------



## thegap

Update time:

2024/60 brings the average to:
33.73....
Still holding on to the 33 time frame.....


----------



## Arthur H

Got my first at 43 (M1) and 44 when i bought the Super A 2 weeks ago. Now the wife says can't have any more until 50


----------



## TypeR632

18, Aerospace two tone for my high school graduation. This was in 1998. My dad said I'll give you $500 bucks or a nice watch. It was a no-brainer.


----------



## dogboy

I was 41 when I got my first and only, an Aerospace Advantage.


----------



## Brother Rat

Got my yellow Avenger Seawolf when I was 23, got one with a black face on a bracelet this past year at 24.


----------



## greendestiny

I was 16 and in first year of college. It was '96 or '97 and the watch was a Colt Auto. Cost me £750.


----------



## Misa

18 for me , Super Ocean


----------



## Vercingetorix51

22 when I purchased my super SO. 1st and only...23 now.


----------



## murphy77

32 now, 18 when I had my first Breitling.:-!


----------



## Aladdin

A few month ago, at the age of 41, I bought my first Breitling, a Colt II quartz.


----------



## chewg

First Breitling at the age of 40. Current age: 40.
Model: Airwolf (pin-striped dial).:-!


----------



## jer1

Im 29, own 2


----------



## DutchMartin

Got my first 2 B's at the age of 37, current status is 1 B less and 1 year older 

:-! Martin


----------



## sbeams

Just got a Colt Chrono II early this week. I'm 23.


----------



## thegap

Update time again. Just a bit of a drop. Now at 33.34

(2301/69)


----------



## PJ

29
Antares blue dial purchased in Harvard Square in Boston. Soon to be followed by a Chronomat.


----------



## Eric01

Had wanted one for 14 years until I got my Superocean last year at age 57.


----------



## Karma

HI Gap,
Still waiting patiently for my "Grey Beard Award". No one yet has come close to my 68 years young. Of course, I will donate the monetary portion to a favorite charity, thus, enshrining WUS in WIS history. The Breitling ball cap will be reward enough. :-!

Sparky :thanks


----------



## TravisJ

The problem with threads like this is the sample does not represent the population. Most internet forums are skewed towards the younger side of populations. With that said...

33 years old when I bought my first Breitling
mid-20s when why wife gave me my first Rolex


----------



## thegap

Karma said:


> HI Gap,
> Still waiting patiently for my "Grey Beard Award". No one yet has come close to my 68 years young. Of course, I will donate the monetary portion to a favorite charity, thus, enshrining WUS in WIS history. The Breitling ball cap will be reward enough. :-!
> 
> Sparky :thanks


Did you get your cap yet?


----------



## Karma

HI Gap,
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?????????????????

Sparky


----------



## Nine

27 here, got my SA in aug of 09 - Always dreamed of owning a Breitling, luckily it happened . I'm hoping to post in the Rolex forum soon as well, maybe in a year or so because those suckers are expensive :lol:


----------



## pbateman

I started with Breitling when I was about 28 and still going strong.


----------



## fdaniels

I was 20, but living in the big city and being a student, I never wanted to wear it in public. I carried a no name pocket watch through college, and carry an iphone now, so watches are a rare indulgence. Mine was a gift from my dad, RIP.


----------



## Karma

thegap said:


> Did you get your cap yet?


HI Gap,
When you asked me if I had received my "Grey Beard Award" hat yet in your post above, I thought you were kidding. And maybe you were.

But, today I received a package from Breitling. Inside was really nice black ball hat complete with a gold Breitling Wings logo on the front. When I saw it, I gasped. You see there could be two completely separate reasons for this very nice bit of good luck.

I instantly thought of you. But then, I thought of my recent purchase purchase of a NOS B1 SQ from my AD. Frankly, I think it was because of my purchase. In case you are responsible, THANKS.

There is no need to either acknowledge of deny. I'd rather live in my fantasy world. But where is the monetary portion? :-d

Sparky


----------



## FPF

It's a money thing isn't it? Anyway, I think 
Breitling has become more accessible in the last ten years, both in price (at least slightly) and availability. Maybe my perception is wrong. 
Regardless, my first was at 42, I just got another at 50.


----------



## thegap

Karma said:


> HI Gap,
> When you asked me if I had received my "Grey Beard Award" hat yet in your post above, I thought you were kidding. And maybe you were.
> 
> But, today I received a package from Breitling. Inside was really nice black ball hat complete with a gold Breitling Wings logo on the front. When I saw it, I gasped. You see there could be two completely separate reasons for this very nice bit of good luck.
> 
> I instantly thought of you. But then, I thought of my recent purchase purchase of a NOS B1 SQ from my AD. Frankly, I think it was because of my purchase. In case you are responsible, THANKS.
> 
> There is no need to either acknowledge of deny. I'd rather live in my fantasy world. But where is the monetary portion? :-d
> 
> Sparky


To funny Sparky!!! When you mentioned "The Breitling ball cap will be reward enough" I took that to mean that you knew one would be coming from Breitling for the purchase and registration of your new B1. Glad it arrived. Are you wearing the cap right now? :-!


----------



## Karma

Hi Gap,
Yep, it was funny, very funny. Since I had never bought a real, honest, genuine new watch from a Breitling AD, I had no idea that it earned me a HAT!!! I read with some envy about the folks here that were getting these neat gifts from Breitling. Now, I guess I'm one of THEM!! Alright!!

Do you think the check is lost in the Mail?? b-)

Sparky


----------



## Sponon

I am 24 and got my first Breitling (Steelfish) a couple of months ago


----------



## whodoctor

38, for me, I am 39 now. Got hooked so now have 6. I never wanted a Breitling in the past. There are so many fakes (some good ones) around and it would annoy me people asking me if mine was genuine. I don't do fakes. I guess I decided at 38, I didn't give a rats a$$ what other people thought!!! We get like that don't we...


----------



## oBMTo

25:


----------



## mushk1n

got my first Breitling at 19 - colt chrono II, second at 21 - seawolf avenger.


----------



## SteveF

29 my first Ling and recent years started collecting - 49 now.

Recently been exchanging mails with a young guy on a different forum who is 20 and already looking for his 3rd to add to collection....told him he has great taste!

SteveF


----------



## Bromo33333

thegap said:


> Update time:
> 
> 2024/60 brings the average to:
> 33.73....
> Still holding on to the 33 time frame.....


Might be good to calculate the median age as well.


----------



## thegap

UPDATE TIME:

2594/77

Average Age now:

33.68

Some folks on here have brought up some interesting points to this thread which makes for interesting conversation. I commute daily with another Breitling owner and it does make the time pass...;-)


----------



## SnapIT

I think this passes for a self fulfilling prophecy. Given that the the range starts at 0 and would finish at the average age for men world wide which you could put at ~65 it seems that 33.68 is just a statistic that bears out the obvious. If it was skewed heavily to one end or the other of the range then the sample would be cooked in some way and not representative of the average population. Just my .02 worth of sunday morning speculation.


----------



## notloc08

I'm going to bring down the average a bit. I bought my first Breitling Superocean Steelfish with some of the money I made from starting my own business at age 19.


----------



## Galactic God

I'm embarrassed to admit that I had never heard of Breitling until I received a fake about 5 years ago from my brother-in-law. He got me a fake. I hadn't the slightest what a Breitling was.  Then again, I'd never been much into timepieces until very recently. I'll be 36 years old in March.

I've recently just started looking into Breitlings, and thus far, I have to say my favorites are the "Bentley" series models. One day I'd like to own one of those.


----------



## bogmanfan

32 now, with a B-2 and a Seawolf. Got my first Breitling, a Colt II, when I was 29.


----------



## L4rry_B1rd

Got my 1st Breitling today... Avenger Seawolf Chrono! And I'm 25 :-!


----------



## john11f

27 when i got my first Breitling - A Superocean. I regret selling it 3 years ago. I bought another one - An Avenger Skland Blacksteel back in 2008. 38 now.


----------



## mjk778

31 Just got my first 1 yesterday!! Navi World


----------



## thegap

mjk778 said:


> 31 Just got my first 1 yesterday!! Navi World


And oh what a feeling wouldn't ya say?.....:-!


----------



## Galactic God

I think there is a large misconception that Breitling is akin to the "Buick" of watches. While I'm not seeing a large percentage of a real young crowd wearing Breitlings, a good bit of the people I've seen comment are adults between 30-45 years old.

This only makes sense that people a few years into their adult years are going to be the majority in owning these watches, because most young people don't have $1000s to be spending on a watch.


----------



## L4rry_B1rd

Galactic God said:


> I think there is a large misconception that Breitling is akin to the "Buick" of watches. While I'm not seeing a large percentage of a real young crowd wearing Breitlings, a good bit of the people I've seen comment are adults between 30-45 years old.
> 
> This only makes sense that people a few years into their adult years are going to be the majority in owning these watches, because most young people don't have $1000s to be spending on a watch.


I'm trying to build a collection... and I couldn't have a thorough collection without a Breitling included.


----------



## Galactic God

L4rry_B1rd said:


> I'm trying to build a collection... and I couldn't have a thorough collection without a Breitling included.


Yeah, gotta have a Breitling if you're going to be building a collection.

I really like the "Breitling for Bentley" series.


----------



## Fred33

I wanted a Breitling badly when I graduated college in June, 1969, but I found the cost way too high -- particularly for a recent college grad with a Greetings letter from Uncle Sam waiting in the mailbox back home.

So, I opted for a Longines UltraChron, blue dial. A very nice timepiece which I continue to wear today.
But, the Breitling itch continued for 37 years, until I finally decided to scratch at the age of 61, purchasing a Colt Chrono (blue dial) two years ago this month. 
But, the itch continued -- big time. So in January I purchased a Chronomat (dark blue dial, Roman Numerals) at age 63.

My wallet is a little thin right now, but I can't keep from smiling. I love my Colt but the Chronomat is something special. It has fulfilled a dream I had in 1969 and was worth the wait.


----------



## Kid Vegas

I got my first B last month....a new white dial Chronomat with Arabics. It's an amazing piece! Age 34, no longer a kid, and no longer tearing up Vegas for that matter....


----------



## borracho536

24 when I got my blackbird and picked up my slate grey skyland for my bday a few days ago at the ripe old age of 28.


----------



## StewieGriffin

Buying myself a Steelfish next month for my 30th. 

Well no one else is going to buy it for me! Tut.


----------



## thegap

The more I read how there seems to be a very large number of individuals in their 20's and 30's who owns a Breitling still surprises me. Of course I am not speaking for the majority here, but only myself. I have been a Rolex, Tag, and IWC owner since I was in my 20's. I had always known of the Breitling name but never even considered owning one until I was in my mid 40's. I suppose that I just stereotyped the Breitling name as a watch for older people. :think: Looks like I was way off on that one. :-s


----------



## Kid Vegas

Have you heard the music on the Breitling website? It's like an after hours club! Younger and younger.


----------



## SouthBend

When I was 35 my 2nd wife gave me a Navitimer as a surprise. This was a few years before 9/11.
She surprised me two years later with a B-1.


----------



## holdemchamp1225

First Breitling was a Chronomat at age 22. Then it was a Breitling Navitimer 1461 at 25. Stepped away from Breitling for other makes and returned to the fold just recently with a CA at age 36.


----------



## QikEnuF

I'll skew it back down to the bottom. Mid 20's.


----------



## matrixcode

Super Avenger used at 34


----------



## t2blade

31 - got my first B - The Crosswind just the other day - It is the first of Many yet to come!!


----------



## toddswatch

Montbrillant 1461 at 39. Chronospace this weekend at 43. They make a good pair next to the other mutts in the group. You know, the Kobold, Dievas, Fortis, and Tag puppies I kennel with them.:-d


----------



## Arie Radowsky

I am 45 now, and got my first Breitling in 1978 as a gift from my father. I think they are appropriate for any age. I have since owned (and sold) well over 100 Breitlings...


----------



## Pietermann

I just turned 23 when I bought my Breitling SOH 46!


----------



## Stipey

Got my first B from my GF at my 30th birthday 4 months ago (SOHC LE), then one month later I got my 2nd B (Colt Auto II), that ironicly my GF use most of the time :-d


----------



## naxk1

I was 46 when I got my very first Breitling Chrono Superocean,...that was 3 years ago,...now I'm so addicted that I must get my hands on an Airwolf Raven and an Emergency and ....will I ever stop?


----------



## kak1154

26 when I got my Navi World about a month ago.


----------



## Jipstar

22 when I got my Chronomat. Now, i'm still 22 years old!


----------



## AaaVee

Got Navitimer for my 30th Birthday ;-)


----------



## cdavis

Just got my first, SOH 46 black, on Saturday and I am 31.


----------



## lancelotlink

Picked up my first Breitling at 25. It was a Crosswind Special and I still own it and will never sell due to sentimental reasons. I picked up a Hercules a few years later and then a Seawolf. I guess I am somewhat addicted.


----------



## StewieGriffin

Bought my Steelfish very recently, I'm 29. 
...But I look older. Yayyy!!


----------



## bazza.

I got my 1st one when I was 36 a new Aerospace 
8 months later Ive got 2 more Chronomat Evo / Colt 
And I'm still 36 :-!


----------



## jimmy jones

i was 30 when i got mine..
wow its been seven years maybe its time to buy another?


----------



## Jarred Holloway

Bought my first when I was 19, am 21 now.

Have:

Chrono SuperOcean on Pro Diver
Chronomat
Chronomat Longitude 
Navitimer
Seawolf Avenger


----------



## mike a

i'm 29 now...purchased my steelfish at 27


----------



## Ninotores

I purchased my SuperOcean Steelfish last month on my one year anniversary trip with my wife. She was the one that actually pointed it out as I was looking at the Colt GMT. I am currently 28 but sadly look younger, in the end I guess that won't be a bad thing.


----------



## loud223

54 and got a superoceon while on vacation at Grand Cayman. this watch as well as IWC aquatimer are very accurate. 

Lou


----------



## Solowis

I'm 37 now and I will be 38 when I get my first one this summer....


----------



## thegap

naxk1 said:


> I was 46 when I got my very first Breitling Chrono Superocean,...that was 3 years ago,...now I'm so addicted that I must get my hands on an Airwolf Raven and an Emergency and ....will I ever stop?


Wow, that was my first one too, and I was also 46....:-!


----------



## Ranger MAC

29 got both of mine this year.


----------



## the_map

28 Years Old!


----------



## icqcq

Forty-five: B-1.


----------



## arcadelt

Hi All, about 36 (or 37) when I bought my first, a modern Premier, and then 45 (recently) when I bought a Grand Premier.


----------



## rac

hi
bought my first one when i was 35,now 50.
first one was a blue face super ocean .
15 years on now have a yellow face superocean .
both auto.:-!


----------



## NJbig

thegap said:


> Reading another thread made me think of this. There are surveys/polls for everything, such as, if you drive a Honda Pilot Touring, the average family income exceeds $100K. I know it might be useless, but I find this sort of info interesting.
> 
> So, I wonder what the average age of a Breitling owner would be? I am 46, but never ever considered purchasing one when I was in my 30's.


I got my Breitling Hercules when I was 22. I'm 28 now.


----------



## fifthstreetz

will be 25 in a month, pulling the trigger on a Navi World as a gift to myself this week!!


----------



## Chronometer

42 now but 39 when it started.:-d


----------



## taffetawhitegsr

23, just got my B-1 a month ago


----------



## termite

I wqas 34 when I got my first Breitling, a display back Cosmo [still have it]; now 51 and have bought and sold dozens of Breitlings. currently wearing a Ti CA and my wife wears a TT Navitimer or a Ti CA M1...


----------



## SouthBend

46 or 47 now, I can't remember. I got my first, a Navitimer when my wife bought it for me as a whim and a surprise. She had noticed me intently studying the Breitling advert while flying to Lincoln, NE. I was 33 then I think. :-d

I don't know if the OP wants to do it but there's enough data to have an average age of now and an average when a person first got a Breitling. I think both numbers, especially together, would be a little interesting.


----------



## graffix

31 tomorrow, if someone tells me that I wont get ripped off (see my earlier post - hoping to buy my first brietling tomorrow). 

Thanks.


----------



## Scott in Arizona

After waiting for 8 years, got a perfect pearl face two-tone Chronomat and an old Chronospace at 47. Still like the blue Steelfish, too, but if the right old Navitimer comes along...


----------



## chgo

Fell in love with the Speedy Pro at 13; didn't buy it 
with the Navitimer at 30; bought it at 43
with the Panerai 5218-201 at 34 (should have bought it 
I'm now 50 with the Speedy, the Navi and a PAM 320 among others
Cheers,
C.


----------



## prerid

32 yrs of age when i got my first breitlin. it was and still is a steelfish. and plan to have one in my collection till i enter my grave. 34 now.


----------



## Agitater

A Navitimer when I graduated in 1973 (my Dad thought it was questionable purchase, but he kicked in half the price anyway). A '64 Top Time in 1976 (great watch!), then nothing for almost twenty years until a Superocean the first year they came out ('95 - still have it, very good watch - tough as nails). A Wings Auto Date in '97 (loved it except for the small diameter so it was sold - a 2-tone with an ivory guilloche dial), B-1 in late '99 (the older Calibre 68 quartz), a used 2003 Chrono Avenger M1 Superquartz (Titanium) in 2005, a '63 Navitimer with beaded bezel (very rare) last year (in the UK at Austin Kaye Ltd), and I think I'm still missing something. I'm 58 this year and I'm looking for a 2003-2005 Headwind (day/date, steel or Ti, white or ivory dial, pilot bracelet, 43mm I think).


----------



## nicktanbt

29 years' old - been wanting one since 21 when watches first interested me...


----------



## bmwpower

Have it now at 22, SOH 46mm Blue.


----------



## SwissWatchStore

:-! I bought my first Breitling 17 years ago, (41 now) 16 years ago started Swiss Watch Store, selling only Breitling, pretty much the same way it is today!


----------



## TRW Motorsport

Bought my Colt a few weeks ago at age 18. I am fortunate enough to have a great job and some disposable income for racing and watches!


----------



## jpeezy14

26 year old u.s. navy pilot, just picked up my first, a chrono superocean...a dive watch!


----------



## kormaking

I'm 29 now, just bought colt automatic last week.


----------



## beren

i'm 37,loving my black seawolf avenger


----------



## john123

Got my 1st one this year...at 34. Hope to have my 2nd before I turn 35.


----------



## crsuk11

thegap said:


> Reading another thread made me think of this. There are surveys/polls for everything, such as, if you drive a Honda Pilot Touring, the average family income exceeds $100K. I know it might be useless, but I find this sort of info interesting.
> 
> So, I wonder what the average age of a Breitling owner would be? I am 46, but never ever considered purchasing one when I was in my 30's.


Hi,

I am 45 and have only really bought Breitling & other more expensive watches in the last 7 years also. I think a lot is obviously down to, in theory, having more disposable income in your 40's. Also ones taste changes & awareness of products have increased because of the Web.

Unfortunately I am a bit fickle with watches, even Breitling ones, and have had about 11 different models in 7 years ranging from the Breitling Jupiter (1st B Watch bought) to the Hercules, The Navitimer, The Shark Chrono, Chrono Avenger.....etc... But have settled with the Super Avenger (Stainless Steel Bracelet, Black Dial & Silver Batons).

However in a moment of Itchy Ebay Finger and total weakness I bought a 2009 Breitling Chrono-Matic (Black Dial & 2 New Alligator Deployment Straps, one in Black and one in Brown - very lucky / pleased with that).


----------



## JürgenK

I got my first one when I was 29, it was a nice Chronomat Vitesse. Quickly after that I bought another Chronomat, Crosswind 2x, Super Avenger 2x, Crosswind and now I am looking for a Breitling Bentley 6.75.......


----------



## dylain

when i was in 24 years old, for i'm working in a foreign trade company and then i had a breitling watch in the company!


----------



## HATRIK03

I was 31 last year, when I bought my *B01*. I am 32 now, and bought my Avenger last month.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have had my Jupiter Pilot since I was 18 20 yrs ago:roll: and hoping to purchase a SO or Seawolf soon!:-!


----------



## HeadOffice

Just turned 50 (last week).
Almost forgot about it then I got a Happy Birthday email from a watch forum...


----------



## bawlin

24 years old and just purchased a Super Avenger.


----------



## kosmo

29th b-day for myself and first breitling, the Chrono colt and five years of buys others and many more down the road.
Now the wife can veto a purchase if i don't thin out the collection.


----------



## pacifichrono

62...;-)


----------



## homathetes

Breitling SO Pro at 26, Chrono Avenger incoming and I'm still 26. It's been a great year! :-!


----------



## xslyyx

Im 27, and just purchased Superocean Chrono!
Will arrive tomorrow b-)

Cant wait........


----------



## rgilbert24

Wanted one for a long time but bit the bullet at 57


----------



## Turbo18psi

Got my SuperOcean when I was 25. Im now 27 and ITCHING to buy my second really bad! Speaking of which, does anyone have a Super Avenger that they want to sell? White face with pro2 bracelet?! Haha.


----------



## ubclass

I got my first Breitling last week, a Super Avenger.
I'm 28.


----------



## philskywalker

33 for this fanatic...


----------



## kmangino47

32 now got Breitling at 30. but my 1st Swiss watch was at 23, Omega SMP (bond). Next Breitling is comming soon,,, If wife says ok, lol.


----------



## xinxin

got mine at age 39. 41 now.


----------



## Nephro

39 for me.


----------



## SoCal C4S

I was 29 when I got my first last year as a "Safe return home from Iraq" present to myself. It's a Titanium Seawolf Avenger with the black dial and it is the only Breitling I will ever buy. I hope to see it on my son's arm when he graduates from college.



s15driftking said:


> the quizzical thing is that being 27 while owning a super avenger... people think it's fake.


Who cares what other people think? People think/say the same thing about me and some of my watches until I get in my Porsche and drive away laughing at their ignorance/foolishness.



thegap said:


> Are the ones who think/say that it is a fake, Breitling owners? I'd bet not......


Yeah, I would :rodekaart their a*ses. "Oh really? Nice Timex buddy..."


----------



## exnucboy

42 here. bought my first at age 40.


----------



## IncaBlocHead

I'm 30 now, and I bought my first at 20. My first was a Colt Ocean automatic, and I have since owned a SuperOcean, a SuperOcean Chrono, an Emergency in yellow, an 806 Navitimer with rice bead bezel, a Colt super quartz, a Chronomat Vitesse, and a TransOcean.

Breitling was the company that gave me the horological bug, and I have owned several others as well - but never as many with just one manufacturer as Breitling. They make some excellent manly watches.


----------



## maxpowerman

31 here.


----------



## Gareth4778

I was 26 when i aquired my navitimer, owned it five years and still love it as much as the day i bought it.


----------



## QCASANOVA

I was 22 when I got my _*1994 10th Anniv. Chronomat*_ (SS White Dial) for College Graduation. Now I am 28 and still can't stop staring at it!!


----------



## calgary7er

40 here and just got bit with the watch collecting bug! Picked up my first 'Ling (a A17350) a month ago and am still waiting or the right Superocean to pop up on the for sale forum!


----------



## pollofrito21

Almost bought a Superocean when I was 22 7 years ago. Finally picked up my first Breitling yesterday (courtesy of my new wife). I am now 29.


----------



## rmclain3

I as 45 when I got my Steelfish................


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

I was 20 when I won my first Breitling at a watch store I worked for in NJ. I really liked the Breitling Wings back then with the blue dial but I only had enough "spiff money" to get it on leather. I enjoyed it for a long time until I wanted something larger and bought a B-2. Now I want a Montbrillant bad!


----------



## navitimerworld

i'm 24 and recently got a Navitimer World
probably a good idea before going broke in medical schoolb-)


----------



## omil

I was around 30's when I bought a Breitling Chrono-cockpit in SS/18k Blue dial w/pilot bracelet, beautiful watch. Very classy.:-!


----------



## Romans 1:16

I was 41 when I got my Avenger Seawolf Chrono :-!


----------



## Senignol

I'm really gonna screw the average...

I'll be 59 when mine comes...


----------



## sohailjiva

Got my Chronospace at 24, added a utc to it at 30 (last week), now looking at adding an aerospace and a chronomat to the collection!!!!


----------



## David Miller

19 when I acquired my first Breitling 808,I'm in UK, girlfriend's present (now the wife and a lovely thing she is) wanted one for 2 years.
64 now.Not used it for 30 years,had it refurbished 4 years ago,


----------



## romquest

I saw my first Navitimer at 18 and fell in love, but didn't realize that being a watch nut was an affliction of choice (a good choice if one can afford it) until my mid-40s. So now I have my 806-36 from 1968 and I am 50. 

I now understand the other side of the middle aged man with his Porche or good watch...it takes some of us a lifetime to acquire the things we lusted after in our youth, and no amount of sneering from tv shows, women, or 20 year olds is going to keep me from a few of these pleasures before I go...

Looking at a B01 now...


----------



## cali_rider

I'm 48 now, got my vintage (1967) Navitimer 5 years ago while on a business trip to London. Just bought our 17 year old daughter a Ladies Callistino, blue MOP with diamond bezel, diamond hour marks, st.st bracelet. It was pre-owned, and we got it at a authorized dealer. Some might say what would a 17y.o do with that (NOT wear it to school, thats for sure. Rather on special occasions, and a start to her heirloom) It is an acknowledgement to her academic achievement as she had finished her junior year with a 4.77gpa, and has been accepted at a number of well respected schools without finishing high school yet. She works extremely hard, and for her, well deserved.


----------



## Tengku

36 years old in 2010


----------



## harrywize

107. am i too old?


----------



## time_addict

I was 34 when I bought my Avenger Seawolf Titanium in 2009.


----------



## bazza.

Hi I was 36 when got my new Aerospace and in one year I got 
Another 2 other models and looking to sell it now to buy an Airwolf


----------



## Karma

harrywize said:


> 107. am i too old?


HI Harry,
I have been pushing for the "Gray Beard Award" because no one has exceeded my age of 68 (soon to be 69). But you have me beat by a mile. Good for you!!

I guess I'll have to rely on other financial sources for my retirement because it won't be this award. It's for you and deserved.

P.S.: the award was my invention out of pure self-interest.

Sparky


----------



## atoddiv

29 for my first....


----------



## Byronbay

23 when I bought my Super Avenger. 25 now and purchased a B1 about 4 months ago.. Hoping to add a Navitimer World, Cosmonaute or Emergency to the collection by the end of the year!


----------



## Solowis

Solowis said:


> I'm 37 now and I will be 38 when I get my first one this summer....


Took a few extra months but I got my first Breitling Nov 8....
Chronomat Evolution-I am blown away so far by this watch and am already deciding on some custom straps for it....


----------



## samwill

27 when I bought my first aerospace ... 30 now and 4 more ...


----------



## Gino

I was 22 when I bought my first Breitling, it was a manual wind Chronomat 808. The next was a Navitimer (Montbrillant Olympus) as a present from my wife some 35 years later. I am 59 now and not thinking of any more Breitlings.


----------



## rhyno46

31 and just bought my navi world


----------



## evazym79

26..become 27 in a few day..;-) avenger.


----------



## 1st timer

My 1st at 35,turned 36 in oct.


----------



## nwalker001

I'm 27 and have had Breitlings for a few years. I'd guess that the average age of Breitling owners is slightly decreasing with the introduction of the Bentley line and watches like the Super Avenger.


----------



## budfox4life

First ling at 18 for HS graduation (B-02).... now 26 and have 5 'lings.


----------



## up2nogood

38 here. I didn't even own a watch until 6 months ago...... Damned addictive hobby.......


----------



## rddonato

23. Just ordered my Black Dial Galactic 41 today. First of many Breitling Watches I hope...


----------



## GOTSVT?

36 here


----------



## mbmorell17

34 when I got my Intruder than later snagged a Airwolf raven from my AD as a deployment present. I'm a mechanical fan but I love the breitling quartz models!


----------



## Sabresoft

Just got my Airwolf Raven recently, age 56. 

Lust started at age 46 when I first saw an ad in Road & Track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefrancais

Just got one today.
I am 37..been looking to get one for 12 yrs now!!!! got the the Aerospace, black face, mesh bracelet...it was that or the Airwolf...best functions..for my need/work.
Happy to be part of the club.
Mike


----------



## vicysw

i was 29 when i gotten my Breitling Super Ocean Pro, 28 when i gotten my Fortis Ti ISS


----------



## mendo08

36 for me


----------



## MRCS

25 here, though I had originally imagined it would come later.


----------



## mav66

42 for me and had it 2 years now


----------



## tompw

32 years old and counting... :-(


----------



## Glenn-N

21 here. Got a Navitimer for my 21st birthday. Love it.


----------



## mr ling

I got my chronomat longitude when I was 18. Nine years later and I still own it and love it.
Although I was dead set on getting a submariner; however, now I'm really wanting to find a liquid metal planet ocean  -- heck a standard planet ocean would be just fine!


----------



## tmc

I purchased my first Breitling when I was 30, an Aerospace. I am 46 now. During those 16 years, I have purchased 31 Breitlings of various varieties. I currently own four Breitlings (Airwolf Raven, Chronomat 97 TT blue dial, Navitimer A23322 Tricompax Stick markers, Superocean Heritage Chronograph white dial).


----------



## night-timer

I got my first Breitling at 28 or 29. I am now 43. Still collecting and got a loooong way to go! One Duograph, two Chronomats, two Chrono Cockpits, a bunch of UTC modules and spare bits and pieces. 

I only collect mid-1990s Breitlings. Now looking at Old Navitimer II watches from the mid-1990s. 

I never understood why the Navi cost more than the Chronomat.... the watch's functions seem exactly the same (sub dials and sweep hand), apart from the rotating bexel.


----------



## rwtzero3

I was 23 in 2000 when I got my first Ti Avenger. I think it was the first year of the avenger, it was one of the top 10 watches in the world that year. Here I am, ten years later (33), getting the 2010 Avenger this month.


----------



## Ddragon

Just bought my first Chronomat GT (white dial) for my 50th birthday. Been wanting one for many a year.


----------



## MattCrane

23, just bought my first - Chrono Avenger!


----------



## nghy

Got my Aerospace II when I was 56.


----------



## MrSparkle

I'm 26. Picked up Super Avenger Blacksteel 2 months ago. It's an expensive and addictive hobby!


----------



## cigar-smoker

45 when I got my first Breitling, a B1, and now have 3, a Chronomat Evolution in steel and gold with a coral red face, new Chronospace model from 2010 with Stratos silver face and brown leather strap and just yesterday bough a NOS Navitimer Montbrilliant black face and black leather


----------



## Guest

Wanted one when I was in my early 30s. Just got my first Aerospace last October for my 55th birthday.


----------



## pointer72

I bought my Colt GMT+ on a cruise last year after I turned 63. Since then, a B-1 and my prized Chronomat B01 LE! I bought my first pre-owned Rolex in 1967, however. It was stolen in 1972 and never replaced until the new 'Lings!


----------



## georges74

almost 37...SuperOcean + Chronomat B01


George


----------



## hary123

22... Got my SuperOcean Steelfish when I graduated from college


----------



## rwalters21

29, I just recently purchased a SO Steelfish from a fellow WUS member. It should be arriving tomorrow!!


----------



## mikey mike nyc

got my super avenger when i was 21 , my next watch will be audemar piguet


----------



## jsarche

I'm 42, but got my Navitimer World about two years ago. Love it!


----------



## vicysw

29 - SO Pro
31 - Chrono Avenger Ti


----------



## natedadude

I had just turned 20 when I got my first Breitling, a Superocean 42.


----------



## stevend101

I was 40 when I bought My A23322. A genuine 100% keeper.


----------



## lizz

44


----------



## Chris S.

43 for me


----------



## ChinaWhite

Started at the age of 18 with my Dad's used Navitimer 2300.
18 years later still addicted


----------



## IronDave

I decided that renting a car shouldn't be the only thing I attained at age 25.


----------



## iflyem1

40, Breitling Airwolf Raven and I love it.
28 when I got my first nice watch (Rolex)


----------



## iamabananatree

24 Here, Colt SQ.


----------



## sjhc88

Bought my first Breitling, a Navitimer A23322 at 22. Decided I deserved a nice graduation gift before I entered the "real world"


----------



## kiswoc

21 i got my navitimer
26 bentley 6.75
i guess i'm on a 5 yr plan


----------



## djpatrick35

I got my Breitling Super Avenger for my 30th birthday just a couple of months ago and I LOVE IT!


----------



## K2LINOS

31 years old!!!!From Greece with love!!!


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

I was 17 years old(still am :-d) and it was a Breitling SuperOcean A17040 with blue dial. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Pascal S

I'm 42 now, but I got my first Breitling at age 18 when I decided to blow all my savings on an Old Navitimer, a watch I had been dreaming about for years. Needless to say that my parents were horrified, though my Dad ended up being mildly supportive of my act of lunacy since he was a Breitling owner himself.










This watch was a faithful companion during many years, until the day I realized that my tastes had changed and that I was no longer wearing it. After months of hesitation, I finally decided to sell it rather than to turn it into some sort of artifact of my youth. Someone else is enjoying it now, I hope as much as I did for many years.


----------



## newjobnewwatch

21!


----------



## HMTB

I received a Breitling Super Avenger as a 21st Birthday present. 

I'm 25 now and have recently bought and currently wear a Rolex Datejust. I still wear my Breitling every now and then, but the Rolex gets more wrist time at the moment.


----------



## Huttfuzz

Got my CSO at 26 and my Navi Olympus at 28.


----------



## djpatrick35

I got my Super Avenger for my 30th birthday. I believe it will be far from my last as I now have my eyes on a Super Ocean or Navitimer. Great watches and I'm glad I took the plunge.


----------



## TRIPtych

I bought my Super Avenger for my 30th birthday after wanting it for probably a good five years. I absolutely love it and my wife just got me a black Croco strap for it for Christmas. I still want a few other Breitlings, but my next watch I'm thinking about is an Omega Speedmaster. Eventually I want a nice variety in my collection.

Jamie


----------



## Doca

I've been wearing various Omega models since 1969.
Just discovered Breitling about three months ago when I acquired a B-1 Superquartz. Love it.

I'll be sixty-five in three weeks. That should bump the collective age average up a notch.:-!


----------



## del996

I can't remember if i've contributed to this thread already, if i have please accept my apologies. If i haven't, i was 35.


----------



## al358

I got my Hercules at 35, ten years later I have a total of 4 Breitlings and have built a watch collection that I am very proud of.....:0)


----------



## Kristofer

I was 21 when I bought my first, a Jupiter pilot. After that I got myself a TT chronomat UTC on roleaux but sold them both a year or so later when I went to uni. A lot of watches from other brands has passed since but last year I found my way back to Breitling again and am currently awaiting a chronomat 44 on bracelet and I'm 41 now 

/Kristofer


----------



## adleman

I was very fortunante to be able to purchase my first Breitling (paid for myself!) at the age of 20. Hopefully add to the collection in a couple of years (21 now) with another Breitling, possibly an Avenger Sklyand (grey face on a black leather strap with deployment clasp) or maybe break the mould and go for an IWC Pilots Watch! Good thread ... can anyone be bothered to do the math and calculate the average????


----------



## Dracha

I dont think this is average , but I got a Breitling for my daughter  She's 22 months now and wants to wear her 'clock' whenever she gets the chance the 'clock' is a Breitling Ladies Transocean , very small 22mm - 26mm automatic from the 50ies


----------



## raoult

First Breitling was a Chronospace at 22 years old.. now i am 28.


----------



## Bigjamesdean

45 and just got my first one


----------



## Nedster

46th Christmas.


----------



## Logistician

26, Breitling Chronomat Evolution


----------



## Breitling-Ed

The first Breitling was an Aerospace from 1999 at the age of 37 then Breitling Racing 2004 after a Colt Chrometre 2008 and actual a Breitling airwolf at 41


----------



## elmatador

Omega SOH 46 LTD and Navitimer A23322 purchased at the Age of 29. Next incoming watch 8500 PO


----------



## mifutka

Hi! My first Breitling Emergency Mission in 2009 I have from my wife at the gift, now I have Breitling Emergency and I'm 36.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Got an Aerospace right around the time when I first joined up at 18. Won it in a poker game. Right when things got serious in Iraq a bit later, I gave it back to him as a token of brotherhood. Still get a picture of him wearing it every once in a while and he's got one of those "Sucker!" grins on his face. Not sure if that counts but this thread brings back some good memories. Haha gotta love this forum.

Ethan 

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## sigmaxpdx

37


----------



## KustomLincoln

Im 30. Got my first Breitling 6 months ago and about to add my third Breitling to my lineup.


----------



## bwtrayer

I just purchased my first, a Super Ocean and I'm 32.


----------



## BreitLight

I'm on my third Breitling, I'm 23. Bought my first Colt Auto in 2010, ended up selling it for financial reasons (I wasn't established in my career enough). Now, I own a Galactic 41 and a SuperOcean X-Plus. Been scoping for another Colt, either an Auto or a GMT. I really regret selling my original Colt. I guess I just didn't understand how much I liked it. Then again, the SuperOcean's size is growing on me so going with a Colt may not be my wisest choice. We shall see. Those Hercules' look great, as well. Choices, so many choices.



TRIPtych said:


> I bought my Super Avenger for my 30th birthday after wanting it for probably a good five years. I absolutely love it and my wife just got me a black Croco strap for it for Christmas. I still want a few other Breitlings, but my next watch I'm thinking about is an Omega Speedmaster. Eventually I want a nice variety in my collection.
> 
> Jamie


I thought about an Omega SpeedMaster and/or SeaMaster after I bought my Galactic 41. Ended up going into a Breitling boutique for the hell of it to look at a Colt (I had owned a Colt Auto before, but sold it) and ended up walking out with a SuperOcean X-Plus.

The Omegas look GREAT in photos and movies, but in person they seem a bit dull to me. Certainly nice timepieces, but I appreciate the design of a Breitling much more. Also, the price of those Omegas can be insane compared to Breitlings.


----------



## Piloto

Bought my first aerospace at 29. Wore it out... Bought my second at 46. must be a pilot thing... :-d


----------



## acetim

Will be 34 next month, fell head over heels for B in my early teens, bought my first Breitling in 1999(Chronomat) sold it in 2006, bought the Emergency in 2009 from WOS Edinburgh (waited 8 weeks) head over heels still!


----------



## boongidgie

Currently 42. 
I have an 1806, 2115 and a Pult Bullhead


----------



## Ridly

Im 31 and will be purchasing my first Breitling within the next two weeks. The first expensive watch I ever had a bad case of the wants for was a Breitling. Now I am finally going to own one. (Navi 01)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Finally. My good friend Andy (CaptRimmer) has facilitated the long needed closing of this "average age" thread. There is an overabundance of data below and you are most welcome to check the Captain's math at your leisure. Here is the thread ... https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/average-age-breitling-owner-part-2-answer-639121.html and below is a cut and paste of the OP in that thread.  Thanks to all for your participation.
Best,
Ron

_*Average age of a Breitling Owner - Part 2 - The Answer!!!!*
Well as this is one of the longest running threads on the Breitling forum, I thought I'd take some time out to actually work it out.
There has been (to 24/01/12) 304 replies to this thread (including the OP).
I've trawled though them all and managed to come up with the following figure:

265 posts (where I could actually work out how old the person was when they first purchased a Breitling...other posts were comments/etc)
Combined age: 8506 years
Average: 32.098

Can we put that thread to bed now please?

Cheers,
Capt_


----------

